# Is there such thing as a quietest air pump?



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't used an air pump for more than 10 years. Is there such thing as a really quiet air pump that's so silent you can barely hear it hum?

If so, what brand?


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a small 10 year old Tetra Wisper air pump that I keep just in case my main one dies. It will only run one air stone but it's so quiet that you cant even hear run. but now they've changed them so I have no idea if the new one are as quiet but I'd give them a try.


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

I found a quiet air pump,
it is called a fusion, quiet power
it is a nice white and grey and i have never heard a sound from it, i have the meduim size with two out ports and can dial the air pressure,
I do believe it is the best one i have ever purchased and not a bad price
the pump comes in i do believe 5 different sizes


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

The pumps themselves are quiet, the noise will come from the water that is being moved by the air from the pump.


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

No-no. That's obvious, of course, there is noise from the water bubbles. I'm talking about the pump itself. If you just plug it in (stand alone), is it possible for it to be so quiet such that you don't realize it is on.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes they are, Wem use fusions, we even have 5 - 700's running in our bed room, can't hear them. We have 3 runnings in our living room, again can't hear them. My brother in law has another brand that is silent, but I can't remember which one

Steve


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Everyone I know who uses or sells Fusion air pumps swear by them. Even better, they are dirt cheap for what you get.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/406/JW+Pet+Fusion+Air+Pumps.html

Never liked how noisy the old Hagen pumps are.

Anthony


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

cool. i like to go the fish store and check it out what's the brand name. I might buy one, unless ur selling some?


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a fusion 500 air pump with like 3 outputs and all...in my room...not a big room...and the air pump is pretty quiet...think the water outta the HOB filter is louder than the airpump..serious..bang for the buck...cuz the are pretty inexpensive think i bought mine at J and L...and i think April's place has them too.


----------

